# Las renuncias a herencias se disparan



## Malasangre (10 Ene 2022)

Pdr Snchz Cvmple







Las renuncias a herencias se disparan y 2021 cerrará como el año con más rechazos


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

Va a quedar un pais wapo lleno de casas vacías pudriéndose.


----------



## poppom (10 Ene 2022)

es lo que el pueblo ha votado


----------



## Anka Motz (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Va a quedar un pais wapo lleno de casas vacías pudriéndose.



Tranquilo, que enseguida las llenan con "pagapensiones"...


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Tranquilo, que enseguida las llenan con "pagapensiones"...



Los pagapensiones en 10-15 años no van a querer venir.


----------



## Tons of Fear (10 Ene 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Tranquilo, que enseguida las llenan con "pagapensiones"...



Ese es el plan . Acabar con los locales e importar gente en viviendas confiscadas . Cuando el numero de personas viviendo en propiedad estatal/de alquiler sea suficientemente grande abolirán la propiedad privada de vivienda.

Sánchez ya aviso en su conferencia agenda 2050, habló de "propiedad compartida y temporal" . Lo mismo que en China.


----------



## Anka Motz (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los pagapensiones en 10-15 años no van a querer venir.


----------



## Pichorrica (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Va a quedar un pais wapo lleno de casas vacías pudriéndose.



Se llenarán de okupas


----------



## BigTwentyOne (10 Ene 2022)

" Según explica Barea, y aunque detrás de estas cifras haya multitud de razones,* la más habitual es la existencia de deudas: “El heredero se encuentra con que el difunto ha dejado más pasivo que activo, y decide rechazar la adjudicación”. *

No hase falta desir nada más.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los pagapensiones en 10-15 años no van a querer venir.



Ni vivir en Calasparras de Abajo a temperatura en invierno de +/- 5ºC


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (10 Ene 2022)

Ojo, que en el futuro los herederos se van a enfrentar a las herencias de su padre/madre sobreendeudados o pugnarán con el trozo del pastel que reclamarán sus nuevas parejas y sus hijos....Que tampoco los otorgantes del testamento van a ser como nuestros padres de 80/90, con la libreta a rebosar de ceros.


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Se llenarán de okupas



no hay ocupas suficientes para tanto piso paco, además un piso paco ocupado tiene los días contados.

El cobre está por las nubes, y aunque los pisos paco tienen las instalaciones con cables de finos como pelos, algo se le saca.


----------



## aris (10 Ene 2022)

Ya lo dije cuando en este foro se empezó a especular con que con la muerte de la generación boomer las nuevas generaciones se iban a hacer de oro porque lo iban a heredar todo. No van a heredar una mierda. La generación boomer solo deja caos y destrucción.


----------



## mikiflush (10 Ene 2022)

Tengo claro que en cuanto me empiece a fallar la salud y vea que el día D se acerca, me desharé de todo y se lo dejaré a mis hijos antes de que tenga que declararlo como herencia. Aunque sea sacarlo todo en efectivo para que estos HDLGP no le peguen ni una mordida.


----------



## mikiflush (10 Ene 2022)

aris dijo:


> Ya lo dije cuando en este foro se empezó a especular con que con la muerte de la generación boomer las nuevas generaciones se iban a hacer de oro porque lo iban a heredar todo. No van a heredar una mierda. La generación boomer solo deja caos y destrucción.



La generación nini o el caos y destrucción, ¿es eso lo que dices?.


----------



## Beriaru (10 Ene 2022)

Muchas de las renuncias vienen por la imposibilidad de liquidar el impuesto de sucesiones por la valoración burbujeada de hacienda. Tienes un plazo y lo tienes que abonar en metálico, por lo que no es una opción para muchos.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Ene 2022)

La generación nini a este paso ni podrá heredar, vivirán de alquiler en la propiedad de algún inmigrante, de esos que, gracias a todos los trabajos duros y poco agradecidos que los ninis rechazan, podrá permitirse comprar pisos o casas por relativamente poco dinero.


----------



## Dmtry (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Va a quedar un pais wapo lleno de casas vacías pudriéndose.



Te equivocas esas casas son para los mejores


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Te equivocas esas casas son para los mejores



Para los mejores se van a construir viviendas sociales.


----------



## aris (10 Ene 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> La generación nini o el caos y destrucción, ¿es eso lo que dices?.



la generación nini también es creación de la generación boomer. En general, nos vamos a la mierda y solo estamos viendo el comienzo.


----------



## snoopi (10 Ene 2022)

a ver es logico, la mayoria de las herencias son de bhipotecas de burbuja o pisos paco que cuesta mas heredarlo y reformar que dejarlo correr. Toda esa es la mierda que no se hereda, deudas y pisos paco destrozados


----------



## George Orwell (10 Ene 2022)

Y el Estado preocupado... Cuando es precisamente eso lo que buscan: SAQUEAR y practicar la necrofagia. 
Para esta banda de ladrones lo ideal sería que todo el patrimonio del fenecido lo heredase Hacienda directamente para mayor gloria de los hijos de la gran puta que en esa institución de esclavistas y escoria humana habitan.


----------



## imaginARIO (10 Ene 2022)

¿Pero de qué cueva socialista has salido?

*La hoja de ruta de Pedro Sánchez y María Jesús Montero para disparar los impuestos a las herencias en toda España*
*Montero es la impulsora de este golpe a la autonomía regional. Podría suponer un palo de más de 150.000 euros por herencia.*









La hoja de ruta de Sánchez y Montero para disparar los impuestos a las herencias en toda España


Montero es la impulsora de este golpe a la autonomía regional. Podría suponer un palo de más de 150.000 euros por herencia.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## SolyCalma (10 Ene 2022)

Hablais de que se van a quedar pisos vacios, pero no sera que las herencias que se rechazan son de deudas y problemas? Si heredas un piso los impuestos que tengas que pagar por heredar, no los podrías pagar con la ventana de ese piso? Y ahora se venden bastante bien ademas


----------



## Faldo (10 Ene 2022)

Los que puedas renunciar a ellas.

Os explico como va el asunto porque lo he vivido.

Si tienes hijos no puedes renunciar, porque la ley se supone que también vela por los nietos del fallecido. Con lo cual debes abrir un proceso judicial con un abogado para declarar que es una herencia del abuelo es perjudicial (porque hay mas deudas que activos) y el juez debe autorizar que el progenitor pueda renunciar por los hijos.

Luego también te puede pasar como también a mi que el fallecido declarase deudas con acreedores en la herencia y estas te las reclamen por juzgado como heredero tiempo después (en mi caso 11 años) de que hayas renunciado y tengas que volver a contratar un abogado, pagar el procurador etc para que este presenten tu acta de renuncia que firmaste ante notario hace 11 años, porque claro esta, en vez de estos documentos archivados en una base de datos estatal que el Juez pueda consultar antes de llevar a tramite la denuncia, lo hacemos como en la edad media.


----------



## Pinchazo (10 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> a ver es logico, la mayoria de las herencias son de bhipotecas de burbuja o pisos paco que cuesta mas heredarlo y reformar que dejarlo correr. Toda esa es la mierda que no se hereda, deudas y pisos paco destrozados



Si las herencias funcionaran como deben, no sería un problema. Lo heredas, lo vendes y pagas lo correspondiente y ya está. A nadie debería amargarle un bien que puede vender.

Pero claro, tú vendes la casa del pueblo del año de la tana por 20 mil, y dice hacienda que valía 150 mil, y que les debes 40, pues como que pierdes dinero.

Es la mierda producto de obligarte a pagar no por los precios de mercados, sino por su tasación inflada.


----------



## Soynuevo (10 Ene 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Pdr Snchz Cvmple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con lo que cuesta recibir una herencia mucha gente pasa de recibirlas, es lo que tiene tener un gobierno de ladrones


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Ene 2022)

Varios hijos = varios herederos 
Vivienda con hipoteca (seguramente por avalar a uno de los hijos durante la burbuja)
Créditos varios = la gente mayor no se quita de nada (saben que cobrarán la pensión cada mes)
Impuestos de sucesiones rozando lo confiscatorio con inmuebles y patrimonios valorados por la hacienda regional muy por encima del valor de mercado (sobretodo en el rural) 
Plusvalías municipales 
Irpf por incremento de patrimonio


Al final te toca pagar una burrada en impuestos por heredar unas tierras yermas con un casucho que se cae a cachos o por un zulo de hace 50 años en zona degradada


----------



## mikiflush (10 Ene 2022)

aris dijo:


> la generación nini también es creación de la generación boomer. En general, nos vamos a la mierda y solo estamos viendo el comienzo.



Vaya, todos los problemas es de los boomer. Qué curioso, veo que se sigue la tónica de buscar un cabeza de turco y echarle la culpa de todo, hasta de que esté nublado el día que vamos a la playa.


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

Habrá que verlo.

No se vive mal en sus países, pero no se puede consumir tanto como aquí.

Tengo mis serias dudas de que en españa se pueda mantener el nivel por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Famicon (10 Ene 2022)

Cuando llegue el momento, si no puedo quedarme con el fruto del trabajo de mis padres, le prendere fuego... y que se lo queden si queda algo...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Ene 2022)

El problema es que herencias limpias y con un único heredero como la mía, hay pocas y aún así me va a costar una pasta seguir viviendo en mi piso por estar a nombre de mi madre 

Lo normal es que haya créditos e hipotecas y una o dos nóminas ahorradas en la cuenta corriente, por lo que el valor neto del patrimonio (piso paco cuéntame) llegue a ser incluso negativo antes de liquidar impuestos y encima a repartir entre varios herederos (y si el otro progenitor sigue vivo, no lo vas a echar del piso)


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

Usted tiene trato con negros que vienen a españa? No son precisamente pobres de shithole.


----------



## ElBillet (10 Ene 2022)

Beriaru dijo:


> Muchas de las renuncias vienen por la imposibilidad de liquidar el impuesto de sucesiones por la valoración burbujeada de hacienda. Tienes un plazo y lo tienes que abonar en metálico, por lo que no es una opción para muchos.



El problema es que los inmuebles no son bienes líquidos en el momento que tú quieres y por lo que quieres. Hacienda te pide que le vayas adelantando su parte del pastel y que tu hagas lo que quieras con el resto y si no puedes pues te jodes. Hacienda somos todos, así dicen.


----------



## Espectrum (10 Ene 2022)

Los que no os podáis hacer cargo de vuestras herencias mandarme DM porfa, puede que me interese


----------



## ElBillet (10 Ene 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Si las herencias funcionaran como deben, no sería un problema. Lo heredas, lo vendes y pagas lo correspondiente y ya está. A nadie debería amargarle un bien que puede vender.
> 
> Pero claro, tú vendes la casa del pueblo del año de la tana por 20 mil, y dice hacienda que valía 150 mil, y que les debes 40, pues como que pierdes dinero.
> 
> Es la mierda producto de obligarte a pagar no por los precios de mercados, sino por su tasación inflada.



El problema es que los inmuebles no son bienes líquidos en el momento que tú quieres y por lo que quieres. Hacienda te pide que le vayas adelantando su parte del pastel y que tu hagas lo que quieras con el resto y si no puedes pues te jodes. Hacienda somos todos, así dicen.


----------



## noseyo (10 Ene 2022)

Ya sabéis dónde van a meter a los inmigrantes en la casa que no podéis pagar , y lo mejor que no dejan vender los inmuebles antes y pagarlo con lo sacado y tener algo de dinero , jajajajaja usureros y encima si estar en las cunetas


----------



## plakaplaka (10 Ene 2022)

Beriaru dijo:


> Muchas de las renuncias vienen por la imposibilidad de liquidar el impuesto de sucesiones por la valoración burbujeada de hacienda. Tienes un plazo y lo tienes que abonar en metálico, por lo que no es una opción para muchos.



Nunca me he creido eso.
Hay prorrogas, aplazamientos, fraccionamientod, y la posibilidad de pagar tarde con sanción, una vez hecho líquido el patrimonio. 
Y en buena parte de las CCAA el impuesto está tan bonificado que no se paga nada o prácticamente nada, salvo en herencias de importe muy eñlevado (a las que obviamente no se renuncia nunca).
El grueso de las renuncias es porque hay más deuda que activos. O muy poca diferencia y no vale la pena gestionarlo.


----------



## plakaplaka (10 Ene 2022)

La aceptación a beneficio de inventario es un puto engorro. Sólo tiene sentido cuando hay deudas contingentes, por la actividad del causante.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Ene 2022)

ElBillet dijo:


> El problema es que los inmuebles no son bienes líquidos en el momento que tú quieres y por lo que quieres. Hacienda te pide que le vayas adelantando su parte del pastel y que tu hagas lo que quieras con el resto y si no puedes pues te jodes. Hacienda somos todos, así dicen.



Pero es que encima son 3 haciendas las que te reclaman pasta 
La local: plusvalía 
La autonómica: sucesiones 
La estatal: IRPF por incremento patrimonial 

Te vas al gestor, te hace cuentas y te sale negativo 

Lo de a cuenta de inventario sirve para evitar sorpresas de deudas ocultas, pero no para los impuestos que te reclamen


----------



## noseyo (10 Ene 2022)

Para los que dicen de venderla y pagar los impuestos no se puede pero claro la mitad de España tiene el dedo en el culo y no se da cuenta
*Para vender* una vivienda *heredada*, primero es necesario aceptar la herencia. *De* esta manera será el titular legal *de* la propiedad. Pero sin *pagar los impuestos* correspondientes esta no será válida.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Ene 2022)

Ya, primero consigue que todos los hermanos se pongan de acuerdo en venderlo 
Segundo consigue venderlo por encima de lo que quede de hipoteca mas la plusvalía, más las sucesiones, más el incremento patrimonial del irpf


----------



## Gusman (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Va a quedar un pais wapo lleno de casas vacías pudriéndose.



Las van a llenar de moronegros.


----------



## Gothaus (10 Ene 2022)

A disfrutar de lo votado. De Fráudez no se esperaba otra cosa.


----------



## noseyo (10 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Las van a llenar de moronegros.



No esperes menos , imagina la cara de uno que está de alquiler y diga no si no pagas antes los impuestos , no puedes vender la casa tus padres y que diga ahora no dispongo de ese dinero , pues nada majo la pierdes y metemos a unos inmigrantes en ella y se la damos en propiedad ,pagado. Nada o 50 euros ,alguno se va comer buena mierda con lo de no al racismo y hay que parar a la extrema derecha


----------



## Pinchazo (10 Ene 2022)

ElBillet dijo:


> El problema es que los inmuebles no son bienes líquidos en el momento que tú quieres y por lo que quieres. Hacienda te pide que le vayas adelantando su parte del pastel y que tu hagas lo que quieras con el resto y si no puedes pues te jodes. Hacienda somos todos, así dicen.



Incluso así, si te permitieran reclamar en función de la liquidación, si se hace en un periodo razonable respecto a la herencia (por ejemplo, dos años), la cosa sería diferente.
Y tampoco es como si hacienda tuviera que cobrar al día siguiente del fallecimiento.


----------



## aris (10 Ene 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Vaya, todos los problemas es de los boomer. Qué curioso, veo que se sigue la tónica de buscar un cabeza de turco y echarle la culpa de todo, hasta de que esté nublado el día que vamos a la playa.




veamos:

- ¿qué generación heredó la décima potencia industrial y decidió desmantelarla a cambio de autovías por las que vamos a pagar ahora peaje?

- ¿qué generación es la que implantó la logse?

- ¿qué generación es la que decidió cambiar el modelo productivo por el de pelotazos urbanístisticos?

- ¿qué generación decidió cerrar las universidades laborales?

- ¿qué generación es la que cambió la peseta por el euro y decidió especular y ganar dinero con el cambio de divisa?

- ¿qué generación es la que generó la burbuja inmobiliaria y ganó mucho dinero con ella?

- ¿qué generación es la que implantó los contratos temporales y en general la precarización laboral?

- ¿qué generación es la que se lucró y sigue lucrándose con el mercado de alquiler?

soy el primero en criticar a la generación nini, pero cada palo que aguante su vela.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Va a quedar un pais wapo lleno de casas vacías pudriéndose.



jajaja vacías ahí has estado fino


----------



## JAVEOR95 (10 Ene 2022)

Porque no tienen dinero para pagar los impuestos que hay que regalar a lo público para conseguir la herencia. El heredar se va a acabar en unas décadas.


----------



## Gusman (10 Ene 2022)

Mientras haya paguitas y follamoronegros.


----------



## Gusman (10 Ene 2022)

Famicon dijo:


> Cuando llegue el momento, si no puedo quedarme con el fruto del trabajo de mis padres, le prendere fuego... y que se lo queden si queda algo...



Y no es mejor prenderle fuego al responsable?


----------



## Famicon (10 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Y no es mejor prenderle fuego al responsable?



si no tuviese que seguir viviendo, seria planteable... pero tengo que seguir hoyando esta tierra de mierda. 

diferente seria si tuviese una enfermedad jodida, pero aun estuviese bien fisicamente... ahi no descartaria ninguna carta


----------



## plakaplaka (10 Ene 2022)

Porque hay que hacer el inventario, pagar al notario y sus comunicaciones, publicaciones, etc. El beneficio de inventario: problemas prácticos

Si fuese simplemente hacer la mención a acogerse al beneficio en el momento de la aceptación, obviamente la haría todo el mundo...


----------



## Insurrección (10 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero es que encima son 3 haciendas las que te reclaman pasta
> La local: plusvalía
> La autonómica: sucesiones
> La estatal: IRPF por incremento patrimonial
> ...



Esos 3 putos impuestos... habría que condenar a muerte a todos los políticos que no los deroguen hoy mismo.

Es un absoluto despropósito, un robo a mano armada, qué hijos de puta.


----------



## Kareo (10 Ene 2022)

Las propiedades volviendo poco a poco a las manos fuertes de toda la vida para hacer su negocio. Lo de las herencias en este país es feudal-caciquil.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (10 Ene 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Tranquilo, que enseguida las llenan con "pagapensiones"...



Ese es el objetivo y no otro del impuesto de sucesiones a la vivienda. Quitarle las viviendas a los herederos para dársela a pagapensiones y chabolistas salvajes.


----------



## Gusman (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Usted tiene trato con negros que vienen a españa? No son precisamente pobres de shithole.



dejame adivinar....
Trabajas en una ONG y todos los que vienen son inginieros, verdad?


----------



## ShellShock (10 Ene 2022)

Los españoles hemos votado a la puta izquierda para que Mariaesú la gandaluza ladrona-ministra nos ponga un impuesto de sucesiones lo más alto posible.

Cómo vamos a disfrutar lo votado.


----------



## Gusman (10 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Los españoles hemos votado a la puta izquierda para que Mariaesú la gandaluza ladrona-ministra nos ponga un impuesto de sucesiones lo más alto posible.
> 
> Cómo vamos a disfrutar lo votado.



Fue pucherazo. Pruebas hay. Lo que no hay es justicia.


----------



## B. Golani (10 Ene 2022)

poppom dijo:


> es lo que el pueblo ha votado



y segun tu , a kien habria k votar ??


----------



## plakaplaka (10 Ene 2022)

Es que mover esos temas, tomarse la preocupación y gastarse la pasta sólo tiene sentido cuando con el beneficio te proteges de pasivos desconocidos. El abanico de casos en que eso puede suceder cada vez es más reducido.

Tampoco creo que tenga gran utilidad para ese supuesto que sugieres de los tesoror ocultos, porque el inventario lo tiene que hacer el heredero: lo que no conozca no le va a aparecer por el hecho de hacer el beneficio de inventario (el notario no va a ponerse a investigar, eso es cosa tuya...). Si le herencia pinta a posible pufo, es incluso más práctico reservarse el derecho de deliberar, y hacer inventario (eso te permite repudiar la herencia, mientras que con el B.I. ya has aceptado, aunque sea para liquidar los pufos y no quedarte con nada).


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> dejame adivinar....
> Trabajas en una ONG y todos los que vienen son inginieros, verdad?



Me has pillado, también les hago mamadas en el wáter para que descarguen los huevos.


----------



## aris (10 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero es que encima son 3 haciendas las que te reclaman pasta
> La local: plusvalía
> La autonómica: sucesiones
> La estatal: IRPF por incremento patrimonial
> ...



a lo que hay que añadir que la valoración del inmueble es la que le sale de los huevos a cada administración, recuerdo el caso de una herencia en un pueblo perdido de Andalucía de una casa de pueblo, el valor de mercado era de 80.000 euros mientras que la Junta lo valoraba en 300.000 euros, el impuesto era superior el valor de mercado de la vivienda, algo realmente demencial.


----------



## Gusman (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Me has pillado, también les hago mamadas en el wáter para que descarguen los huevos.



Como las de la cruz roja? Por algo es roja, como los hijosdeputa que nos pastorean


----------



## enriquepastor (10 Ene 2022)

ADLV.

Que sigan votando al PSOE en agradecimiento.


----------



## Gusman (10 Ene 2022)

aris dijo:


> a lo que hay que añadir que la valoración del inmueble es la que le sale de los huevos a cada administración, recuerdo el caso de una herencia en un pueblo perdido de Andalucía de una casa de pueblo, el valor de mercado era de 80.000 euros mientras que la Junta lo valoraba en 300.000 euros, el impuesto era superior el valor de mercado de la vivienda, algo realmente demencial.



Liego tratas de que tasen una vivienda y el tasador la tasa a precio de 1980 si no les interesa.


----------



## Guaguei (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Va a quedar un pais wapo lleno de casas vacías pudriéndose.



las casas que no se puedan heredar por la subida de impuestos de sucesiones y donaciones pasaran al estado, y del estado y gobierno mediante pasaran a fondos buitre como black rock para pagar la inmensa deuda del estado, y de digamos black rock se le prestara a los nuevos españoles recien llegados, que tendran una casa que no es suya sino prestada y estaran sometidos y seran esclavos, es el neocomunismo llamado agenda 2030, todo por el bien comun

Es una practica que no es nueva, en argentina van muy avanzados, alli ya hablan de deuda por territorio, la Pampa esta muy bien, es todo mafia y corrupccion de organismos como el FMI, ellos provocan la ruina y tejen el plan


----------



## ShellShock (10 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Fue pucherazo. Pruebas hay. Lo que no hay es justicia.



Me lo creo, pero el porcentaje de españoles que votan mierda es por lo menos cercano al 50%. No pueden hacer un pucherazo si no hay un resultado ajustado.


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> las casas que no se puedan heredar por la subida de impuestos de sucesiones y donaciones pasaran al estado, y del estado y gobierno mediante pasaran a fondos buitre como black rock para pagar la inmensa deuda del estado, y de digamos black rock se le prestara a los nuevos españoles recien llegados, que tendran una casa que no es suya sino prestada y estaran sometidos y seran esclavos, es el neocomunismo llamado agenda 2030, todo por el bien comun
> 
> Es una practica que no es nueva, en argentina van muy avanzados, alli ya hablan de deuda por territorio, la Pampa esta muy bien, es todo mafia y corrupccion de organismos como el FMI, ellos provocan la ruina y tejen el plan



Hay demasiadas casas en españa, y de muy baja calidad.

La población se va a reducir drásticamente en los próximos años.

Las materias primas, el coste energético, la mano de obra, las normativas de construcción, todo va a hacer subir el precio de la vivienda una barbaridad.

En cualquier momento la UE se saca de la manga algo así:








Bruselas prohibirá vender o alquilar una vivienda en España que consuma demasiada energía


La Comisión Europa está ultimando la segunda parte del paquete de medias contra el cambio climático Fit for 55. Y una de las más llamativas es que quiere impulsar la eficiencia energética de edificios y viviendas. Para ello, prohibirá que salgan en alquiler pisos con la calificación energética...




www.idealista.com





aunque sólo haya quedado en globo sonda Bruselas finalmente no prohibirá la venta o el alquiler de casas poco eficientes

El parque inmobilario español es de muy muy baja calidad.

Si sumamos todo eso con los costes de heredar...

En Alemania del este, antes del boom inmobiliaro, estaban barajando demoler grandes cantidades de viviendas soviéticas porque nadie las quería, pienso que conforme españa se vaya vaciando, muchas paco ciudades van a tener que derribar barrios enteros para que no se conviertan en zonas MAD MAX.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (10 Ene 2022)

Comunismo, expropiación, lo tuyo no te pertenece, si no que le pertenece a los Dioses superiores que tienen que vigilar por ti, el Estado.


(Casualmente gente que no ha generado riqueza, ni un puesto de trabajo, ni han trabajado de nada de lo privado sin mamar de la teta pública).




Pero si votas al enemigo, a un partido criminal, a la banda que más ha robado sus ciudadanos en Europa, a un partido que ha orquestado pucherazos, que ha participado en dos golpes de Estado, que nos llevó a una guerra asesinando al líder de la oposición, que ha sido capaz de 4tent4r contra sus propios ciudadanos por ganar elecciones, que pacta con los que meses antes dieron un golpe de estado y con la banda que más españoles ha asesinado (ambos enemigos públicos declarados del país); *QUÉ COÑO PENSAIS QUE PUEDE LLEGAR A PASAR?*


----------



## IMPULSES (10 Ene 2022)

Sin trabajo, no hay ahorros , sin ahorros no se pueden pagar impuestos y como consecuencia te quedas sin nada y te lo arrebata el estado. 
Cojonudo !! 
Esto es lo que quiere la gente y esto es lo que ha votado durante 43 años...


----------



## Teniente_Dan (10 Ene 2022)

El siguiente paso es poner un Impuesto de sucesiones mucho más alto, así mucha gente que herede ladrillo pero sin liquidez tendrá que deshacerse del ladrillo de una forma u otra.


----------



## patroclus (10 Ene 2022)

En Andalucía hasta un millón de euros que herede una persona no se pagan impuestos.

Eso hoy, que gobierna la extrema derecha, antes con la psoe daban ganas de meterle fuego a la herencia.


----------



## Okjito (10 Ene 2022)

- Leyes laxas contra la okupación
- Gente renunciando a Paco Pisos

No tendrás nada y serás feliz


----------



## Oteador (10 Ene 2022)

Una forma diferente de corrupción y expolio a los españoles por muy legalizado que esté, como el Caso Bárcenas o los EREs.
Hay que hacer lo posible por evitarlo, bien sea votar a la hiperderecha y en última instancia empadronarse en sitios que no sean infiernos fiscales, como Madrid.


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> En Andalucía hasta un millón de euros que herede una persona no se pagan impuestos.
> 
> Eso hoy, que gobierna la extrema derecha, antes con la psoe daban ganas de meterle fuego a la herencia.



El PP gobierna en andalucia por esto, a ver cuánto tardan en meterle mano al asunto.


----------



## esforzado (10 Ene 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Aunque sea sacarlo todo en efectivo para que estos HDLGP no le peguen ni una mordida.



quizá no lo sepas... pero el banco está obligado a notificar a hacienda las retiradas de efectivo... las reiteradas... y las puntuales que superen un cierto importe (hace unos años eran 3000€... hoy será mucho menos)...


----------



## Busher (10 Ene 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Tengo claro que en cuanto me empiece a fallar la salud y vea que el día D se acerca, me desharé de todo y se lo dejaré a mis hijos antes de que tenga que declararlo como herencia. Aunque sea sacarlo todo en efectivo para que estos HDLGP no le peguen ni una mordida.



¿Efectivo...?, ¿que efectivo?

O estas ya muy mayor o para cuando llegue ese momento el efectivo maximo que dejaran manejar sera el de comprar una barra de pan o un billete de autobus urbano. Todo lo que pase de eso encendera una luz roja en el ministerio de expolio.


----------



## plakaplaka (10 Ene 2022)

Aquí te lo explican bien Reserva del derecho a deliberar: modelo y notas. | Notarios y Registradores


----------



## la_trotona (10 Ene 2022)

Beriaru dijo:


> Muchas de las renuncias vienen por la imposibilidad de liquidar el impuesto de sucesiones por la valoración burbujeada de hacienda. Tienes un plazo y lo tienes que abonar en metálico, por lo que no es una opción para muchos.



Si no deja muchas deudas, se pone el inmueble a la venta a precio que se quiere vender rápido y se liquida, no es tan importante el impuesto como las deudas.


----------



## la_trotona (10 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Varios hijos = varios herederos
> Vivienda con hipoteca (seguramente por avalar a uno de los hijos durante la burbuja)
> Créditos varios = la gente mayor no se quita de nada (saben que cobrarán la pensión cada mes)
> Impuestos de sucesiones rozando lo confiscatorio con inmuebles y patrimonios valorados por la hacienda regional muy por encima del valor de mercado (sobretodo en el rural)
> ...



Normalmente si le pones un buen precio a la vivienda puedes liquidar impuestos y todavía coger buen dinero, pero si los mayores tienen deudas y deudas es diferente. Y oye bien que hacen, a pegarse la vida padre.


----------



## usuario baneado (10 Ene 2022)

El mileurista medio no tiene para pagar el seguro del coche como para poder pagar impuestos de sus progenitores boomers que no logran tener ahorros.


----------



## la_trotona (10 Ene 2022)

ElBillet dijo:


> El problema es que los inmuebles no son bienes líquidos en el momento que tú quieres y por lo que quieres. Hacienda te pide que le vayas adelantando su parte del pastel y que tu hagas lo que quieras con el resto y si no puedes pues te jodes. Hacienda somos todos, así dicen.



Creo que hay 6 meses para liquidar el impuesto, precios de venta buenos mandan.


----------



## Risitas (10 Ene 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Pdr Snchz Cvmple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es debido a que muchas herencias de casas mierdosas vienen con regalo de hipoteca premiun.

La gente hace calculos y le compensa renunciar a la herencia a tener que pagar.


----------



## la_trotona (10 Ene 2022)

Insurrección dijo:


> Esos 3 putos impuestos... habría que condenar a muerte a todos los políticos que no los deroguen hoy mismo.
> 
> Es un absoluto despropósito, un robo a mano armada, qué hijos de puta.



La plusvalía la veo bien, heredas algo que vale mucho más pagas un porcentaje y ya.


----------



## la_trotona (10 Ene 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> y segun tu , a kien habria k votar ??



A VOX, a quien va a ser.


----------



## perrosno (10 Ene 2022)

¿No fue el?


----------



## aris (10 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> La plusvalía la veo bien, heredas algo que vale mucho más pagas un porcentaje y ya.




no entiendo por qué la plusvalía está bien, lo digo sinceramente, por qué le hecho de heredar tiene que estar gravado por un impuesto.


----------



## ElBillet (10 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Creo que hay 6 meses para liquidar el impuesto, precios de venta buenos mandan.



Depende de la zona y 6 meses para vender no es mucho


----------



## la_trotona (10 Ene 2022)

aris dijo:


> no entiendo por qué la plusvalía está bien, lo digo sinceramente, por qué le hecho de heredar tiene que estar gravado por un impuesto.



Se aumenta el valor de in imueble que va a utilizar muchos servicios municipales (agua, luz , alcantarillado, policía municipal, y un largo etcétera, y no siempre se paga sólo con el IBI).


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (10 Ene 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Los que puedas renunciar a ellas.
> 
> Os explico como va el asunto porque lo he vivido.
> 
> ...



_*Artículo 761*_

Si el excluido de la herencia por incapacidad fuere hijo o descendiente del testador, y tuviere hijos o descendientes, adquirirán éstos su derecho a la legítima.


_*Artículo 766*_
El heredero voluntario que muere antes que el testador, el incapaz de heredar y el que renuncia a la herencia, no transmiten ningún derecho a sus herederos, salvo lo dispuesto en los artículos 761 y 857.



_*Artículo 857*_

Los hijos o descendientes del desheredado ocuparán su lugar y conservarán los derechos de herederos forzosos respecto a la legítima.


*Nadie, repito nadie, le puede obligar a no renunciar a una herencia por tener hijos; sin perjuicio de lo que relata el siguiente artículo del CC:*



_*Artículo 1002*_
Los herederos que hayan sustraído u ocultado algunos efectos de la herencia, pierden la facultad de renunciarla, y quedan con el carácter de herederos puros y simples, sin perjuicio de las penas en que hayan podido incurrir.


----------



## aris (10 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Se aumenta el valor de in imueble que va a utilizar muchos servicios municipales (agua, luz , alcantarillado, policía municipal, y un largo etcétera, y no siempre se paga sólo con el IBI).




si los ayuntamientos gastaran bien el dinero lo podría casi entender, pero solo tienes que irte a la web de la concejalía de cultura de cualquier ayuntamiento para ver en qué tonterías se gastan el dinero.


----------



## sashimi (10 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero es que encima son 3 haciendas las que te reclaman pasta
> La local: plusvalía
> La autonómica: sucesiones
> La estatal: IRPF por incremento patrimonial
> ...



El de la plusvalía municipal me flipa. Estoy expectante a ver qué más impuestos se les pueden ocurrir.


----------



## la_trotona (10 Ene 2022)

aris dijo:


> si los ayuntamientos gastaran bien el dinero lo podría casi entender, pero solo tienes que irte a la web de la concejalía de cultura de cualquier ayuntamiento para ver en qué tonterías se gastan el dinero.



Ahí toda la razón.


----------



## little hammer (10 Ene 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Tengo claro que en cuanto me empiece a fallar la salud y vea que el día D se acerca, me desharé de todo y se lo dejaré a mis hijos antes de que tenga que declararlo como herencia. Aunque sea sacarlo todo en efectivo para que estos HDLGP no le peguen ni una mordida.



A día de hoy en muchas taifas esta más gravado fiscalmente las donaciones en vida que las herencias.

Lo tienen todo pensado. 

¿Qué haría yo?

Pues no lo sé pero me voy a tirar el triple.

En vez de donarselo a tus hijos se lo vendes por un precio de chichinabo, digamos unos 1000€, pagar a Hacienda lo que haya que pagar por esa "venta" y el resto devolvérselo bajo la manga.

Pero no me hagas mucho caso porque en este país un juez puede declarar nulo un contrato si ve "mala fé". En este caso habría mala fe por todos lados...un precio ridículo....a un familiar....


----------



## la_trotona (10 Ene 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> El de la plusvalía municipal me flipa. Estoy expectante a ver qué más impuestos se les pueden ocurrir.



Pues ese sí qu eno te libras de ninguna forma.


----------



## la_trotona (10 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> A día de hoy en muchas taifas esta más gravado fiscalmente las donaciones en vida que las herencias.
> 
> Lo tienen todo pensado.
> 
> ...



El problema de ese precio, es que Hacienda considera que su precio real es otro muy diferente, y a pagar impuestos por lo que diga Hacienda.


----------



## little hammer (10 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El problema de ese precio, es que Hacienda considera que su precio real es otro muy diferente, y a pagar impuestos por lo que diga Hacienda.



Creo, de nuevo es un triple, que eso es cuando heredas. Hacienda dice vale X y por consiguiente tienes que pagar la parte proporcional X aunque lo vendas por Y.

En el caso que yo te digo no es una herencia dado que tú le "vendiste" esa propiedad a tus hijos aún estando vivo.

Que yo sepa para vender algo tuyo no existe límite mínimo precio para vender. En todo caso están hablando de poner límite máximo. 

Yo por lo que más temería es por lo que te he contado de la "mala fe"

De nuevo, no me hagas caso, de momento voy por el segundo cubata y no es hasta el quinto cuando me vuelvo economista experto


----------



## ratoncitoperez (10 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Se aumenta el valor de in imueble que va a utilizar muchos servicios municipales (agua, luz , alcantarillado, policía municipal, y un largo etcétera, y no siempre se paga sólo con el IBI).



Claro, si el valor del terreno fue de X y en 20 años es de XX, pues es justo pagar, otra cosa es que el impuesto esté bien calculado.


----------



## XXavier (10 Ene 2022)

Las renuncias o repudios se suelen producir porque lo que se hereda es invendible y no hay dinero para pagar el Impuesto de Sucesiones (que es importante, porque puede superar el 30% en las comunidades que no tienen rebajas). Un ejemplo de herencias ilíquidas son las acciones de empresas familiares y las casas de los pueblos. Si se ve uno en el peligro de heredar algo así, lo prudente es acudir a un notario y repudiar la herencia. Hay un plazo para ello.

La mayoría de los problemas con estas cosas se deben a ignorancia del mecanismo de las herencias y sobre todo de las consecuencias fiscales., que pueden ser tremendas, y convertir la vida en una ruina y una pesadilla interminables.


----------



## Dylan Leary (10 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Creo, de nuevo es un triple, que eso es cuando heredas. Hacienda dice vale X y por consiguiente tienes que pagar la parte proporcional X aunque lo vendas por Y.
> 
> En el caso que yo te digo no es una herencia dado que tú le "vendiste" esa propiedad a tus hijos aún estando vivo.
> 
> ...











¿Puedo vender una casa rural en mal estado por debajo del valor catastral?


Estoy intentando vender una vivienda rural. Está en mal estado y necesita grandes reformas. ¿Puedo tener problemas con Hacienda si vendo por debajo del valor catastral?




blogs.elconfidencial.com


----------



## remerus (10 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Va a quedar un pais wapo lleno de casas vacías pudriéndose.



Vacías no creo que queden las llenarán de gitanos, moros y negros para regocijo de los vecinos jajajaja


----------



## Clorhídrico (10 Ene 2022)

Más dinero para la sección de MENAje.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> A día de hoy en muchas taifas esta más gravado fiscalmente las donaciones en vida que las herencias.
> 
> Lo tienen todo pensado.
> 
> ...



no cuela, ya te lo digo yo.


----------



## JJJ (10 Ene 2022)

una solucion no podria ser que los padres vendan de manera por 1 euro la propiedad a un hijo y asi saltarse la herencia? pregunto si se puede hacer? o vendersela a un tercero que luego se la venda al hijo por valor simbolico 1 euro, 1000 euros? si se hace con bancos porque no con viviendas? (esto ultimo modo ironico on)


----------



## At4008 (10 Ene 2022)

Demasiados ricos. 

La gente ya no quiere más dinero.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Ene 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> A día de hoy en muchas taifas esta más gravado fiscalmente las donaciones en vida que las herencias.
> 
> Lo tienen todo pensado.
> 
> ...



Por eso tanto la nueva plusvalía como el impuesto de transmisiones se van a calcular sobre un índice de tasación de la zona y no sobre el precio de venta


----------



## dalmore_12y (10 Ene 2022)

Es que no entiendo y nunca entenderé porque hay que pagar un impuesto por darle algo a un hijo o a quien me salga de los cojones.
Al final habrá que pagar hasta por dar amor, estudios o cualquier gilipollez que se les ocurra a los estatalistas


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Ene 2022)

Lo que teneis que hacer es OKUPAR las viviendas que son vuestras, da igual si hay deudas como si no, no se paga ni un céntimo de impuestos confiscatorios y se defiende la PROPIEDAD hasta la muerte. El gobierno ampara y fomenta la okupación. Pero claro, sois unas nenazas cagonas que no os organizais ni para eso.


----------



## B. Golani (10 Ene 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Nunca me he creido eso.
> Hay prorrogas, aplazamientos, fraccionamientod, y la posibilidad de pagar tarde con sanción, una vez hecho líquido el patrimonio.
> Y en buena parte de las CCAA el impuesto está tan bonificado que no se paga nada o prácticamente nada, salvo en herencias de importe muy eñlevado (a las que obviamente no se renuncia nunca).
> El grueso de las renuncias es porque hay más deuda que activos. O muy poca diferencia y no vale la pena gestionarlo.



lo que cuentas es en e


JJJ dijo:


> una solucion no podria ser que los padres vendan de manera por 1 euro la propiedad a un hijo y asi saltarse la herencia? pregunto si se puede hacer? o vendersela a un tercero que luego se la venda al hijo por valor simbolico 1 euro, 1000 euros? si se hace con bancos porque no con viviendas? (esto ultimo modo ironico on)



hay un valor minimo llamado valor fiscal , por debajo del cual hacienda no acepta la venta de una casa


----------



## Insurrección (10 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> La plusvalía la veo bien, heredas algo que vale mucho más pagas un porcentaje y ya.



De eso nada, si heredas un piso de los años 70 que costó 15.000€ y ahora vale 120.000€ tienes que pagar impuestos por esa diferencia.

Sin embargo es posible que el valor de hoy día, IPC mediante, sea menor que el valor de aquel entonces.

Ya me dirás lo justo que es ese impuesto, es un puto robo a mano armada.

Y encima ese dinero para financiar moronegrada.

Los putos políticos merecen la muerte.


----------



## ANS² (10 Ene 2022)

si en una taifa de mierda tienes que pagar un pastizal para heredar un pacopiso, pues lo mejor hacer las maletas e irte a otra donde te roben menos


----------



## Insurrección (10 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> si en una taifa de mierda tienes que pagar un pastizal para heredar un pacopiso, pues lo mejor hacer las maletas e irte a otra donde te roben menos



No, lo que hay que hacer cada vez que veamos un político por la calle es reventarle la cara a hostias.

No tengo por qué irme a ningún sitio para evitar que me roben.


----------



## Faldo (10 Ene 2022)

AHTNUKIAV dijo:


> _*Artículo 761*_
> 
> Si el excluido de la herencia por incapacidad fuere hijo o descendiente del testador, y tuviere hijos o descendientes, adquirirán éstos su derecho a la legítima.
> 
> ...



Por ser menores de edad tus hijos, ellos no pueden renunciar y un juez te debe autorizar a renunciar por ellos debido al articulo 857 al que haces referencia. Me explique mal, no es que renuncies tu, si no que puedas renunciar por tus hijos.


----------



## AMP (10 Ene 2022)

JJJ dijo:


> una solucion no podria ser que los padres vendan de manera por 1 euro la propiedad a un hijo y asi saltarse la herencia? pregunto si se puede hacer? o vendersela a un tercero que luego se la venda al hijo por valor simbolico 1 euro, 1000 euros? si se hace con bancos porque no con viviendas? (esto ultimo modo ironico on)



Se puede hacer, pero Hacienda lo considerará una donación encubierta. Palo con multa al canto.


----------



## XXavier (10 Ene 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Se puede hacer, pero Hacienda lo considerará una donación encubierta. Palo con multa al canto.



Aparte de que sea una donación encubierta, y toque pagar un montón entre sanciones e impuestos, hay que tener en cuenta que si se vende una propiedad que Hacienda valora en 100000€ por 1€, y en el supuesto de que 'cuele' esa venta, tocará pagar al vendedor, en el IRPF del año en que venda, por 99999 euros de la ganancia...


----------



## butricio (10 Ene 2022)

No tendras nada....


----------



## XXavier (10 Ene 2022)

Insurrección dijo:


> No, lo que hay que hacer cada vez que veamos un político por la calle es reventarle la cara a hostias.
> 
> No tengo por qué irme a ningún sitio para evitar que me roben.



Recientemente, se habla mucho del Impuesto de Sucesiones, y la gente se queja, con razón, pero ese impuesto, con nombres diversos, existe desde finales del s. XIX más o menos. Es cierto que ha sido en los últimos años, desde mediados de los 90 más o menos, cuando se ha empezado a vigilar y exigir... Antes, se pagaba muy poco, o incluso no se pagaba, luego prescribía, y no pasaba nada. Pero ahora sí que pasa...


----------



## daesrd (10 Ene 2022)

Malasangre dijo:


> Pdr Snchz Cvmple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero porque las rechazan, ¿por el impuesto o que?


----------



## rayban00 (10 Ene 2022)

Cuando a mi madre le quede poco tiempo , si veo que me van a meter lo más grande por heredar, venderé todo y que viva lo mejor que pueda y las ventas a su nombre PERO las paso a BTC a una WALLET

JODER PUTOS LADRONES!!

Ahora id a por una mujer de 80 o más años a reclamarle dinero.


----------



## Apretrujillos (10 Ene 2022)

Votasteis socialismo y eso teneis. Enjoy.


----------



## DarkNight (10 Ene 2022)

Se llama impuesto de sucesiones. Muchos no pueden pagarlo, asi que el Estado Socialista te roba la propiedad familiar


----------



## birdland (10 Ene 2022)

Hoy pdrschz decía que había que subir los impuestos para tener una sociedad más justa e igualitaria , que este gobierno le regale 110 millones de € me tiene que parecer de Puta madre ...y 112 600 para “ el empoderamiento climático de chile y argentina “ ya es pa’correrse 

pero es lo que quiere españa ... verdad ?


----------



## Macpherson (11 Ene 2022)

Aun la teoría de la "esclavitud del salario", pro-
clamada después por Marx, era cosa común durante
el reinado del Terror y acerca de este punto tenemos
el testimonio de un contemporáneo: "El plan de los
Jacobinos, escribió el demócrata Desodoards, consis-
tía en azuzar a los ricos en contra de los pobres y a
éstos en contra de los ricos. A estos últimos les de-
cían: habéis hecho algunos sacrificios en favor de la
revolución, más por temor que por patriotismo. Y a
los pobres les decían: los ricos no tienen compasión;
con el pretexto de alimentar a los pobres proporcio-
nándoles trabajo, ejercen sobre ellos una superiori-
dad contraria a los fines de la naturaleza y a los prin-
cipios republicanos. La libertad siempre será preca-
ria mientras una parte de la nación tenga que vivir a
costa de los salarios de la otra. Para preservar la in-
dependencia es menester que todos sean ricos o to-
dos pobres". (22).
Por lo dicho se verá, pues, que toda la teoría de
la guerra de clases y aun las frases con que se propa-
gaba, como la necesidad de abolir las relaciones en-
tre el capital y el trabajo; ideas que ordinariamente
se atribuyen a Marx, existían ya veinte y cinco años
antes de que éste naciera. Es por consiguiente indu-
dable que deben atribuirse a Robespierre y Saint-Just.
Como sabemos, *Robespierre abogaba resueltamente
por la abolición de la herencia. "Las propiedades de
un hombre, decía, deben después de su muerte vol-
ver a ser propiedad pública de la sociedad."* Y aunque
es sabido que afirmaba "ser una quimera la igualdad
en las riquezas'', esto se debe sin duda a que conocía
perfectamente que es imposible una distribución igual
de las riquezas, y por consiguiente, gue el único me-
dio de obtener esa igualdad era emplear el procedi-
miento conocido hoy por nacionalización de las rique-
zas y propiedades.
"Para él, dice el editor de sus discursos, M. Char-
les Vellay, esto es lo que significa la revolución, es de-
cir, una especie de comunismo, y esta idea es la que
le hace disentir de sus colegas y la que provoca re-
sistencias por todos lados." En 1 840 el socialista Ca-
bet, que había heredado las tradiciones de Robespie-
rre, directamente del contemporáneo Buonarotti, ma-
nifiesta la misma opinión:
"Todas las proposiciones del Comité de Salud
Pública, durante los útlimos cinco meses; las opinio-
nes de Bodson y Buonarotti, ambos iniciados en las
profundas miras de Robespierre, ambos admiradores
suyos y ambos comunistas, nos llevan a la convicción
de que Robespierre y Saint-Just vituperaban única-
mente la inoportuna invocación de la Comunidad por
declarados ateístas (es decir, Clootz, Hébert, etc.),
y que ellos mismos aspiraban al comunismo, por me-
dios que juzgaban más aptos para obtener éxito. (23).
El comunista Babeuf nos presenta pruebas más
evidentes aún del verdadero ideal de Robespierre
cuando en 1 795 escribió: El (Robespierre) creía
que la igualdad sería una palabra sin sentido, mien-
tras se permitiera a los propietarios tiranizar a las
masas, y que para destruir ese poder y libertar a las
masas de los ciudadanos de esa dependencia, el único
medio consistía en poner toda la propiedad en manos
del Gobierno." (24).
En vista de estas afirmaciones, ¿quién puede ne-
gar que Robespierre era partidario del socialismo de
Estado y precisamente en el sentido que hoy atribui-
mos a esa frase? Por supuesto es innecesario añadir
que el Estado debía estar representado por Robespie-
rre mismo y sus socios más escogidos; pero ¿qué co-
munista o grupo de comunistas ha excluido jamás del
plan para socializar un Estado, su propia suprema-
cía? 1:Etat c'est nous", es la gran máxima de todos
los teorizantes de esa calaña.

_La Revolucion Mundial Conspiración en contra de la civilización.
Nesta_ H _Webster _


----------



## Luftwuaje (11 Ene 2022)

Feudalismo moderno. Y encima van de republicanos...
Sí, para ocupar ellos el trono vacante. Y recaudar también.


----------



## ashe (11 Ene 2022)

Todo lo que hace el gobierno se lo manda Bruselas, que parecéis nuevos ¿o tengo que recordar que en España gracias al "malvado" Franco el 80% de la gente tiene vivienda en PROPIEDAD? lo que hace que lo que ahora llaman fondos buitre no puedan hacer de las suyas...

Y de paso usar dichos pisos como forma de pago de una deuda de un sistema ilegitimo y bastardo que no se entiende sin willy brand ni henry kissinger...

Que parecéis nuevos... y de paso compra de votos, que esto no es nuevo mientras mantienen la burbuja inmobiliaria arriba para poder justificar el "expropiese" y demás

Pero no pasa nada, gobiernan los "buenos", esto lo digo para los anormales que aún defiendan la democracia, republica y demás aberraciones, aunque la "monarquia" actual es lo que algunos llaman el mal menor (porque en el fondo no es una monarquia)


----------



## Sistémico (11 Ene 2022)

Cómo era éso?

Manolo "el tolai": Estoy tranquilo porque cuando se mueran mis padres, heredaré la finca y nadaré en dinero.

Pepe "el burbujo": Oye tolai!! Deberás pagar el impuesto de sucesiones.

Manolo: Tranqui. Está controlado. Con lo que saque de la venta del inmueble, tendré para pagarlo. Además, me sobrará para montarme una granja de bitcoins y 4 macetas de maría para mí y mis colegas. Además, tengo en el punto de mira un piso en Toledo Norte.

Pepe: Pero debes pagar el impuesto de sucesiones antes de la venta del inmueble. Y si no tienes liquidez, cómo lo harás?

Manolo: Imposible. Los socialistas no harían tal cosa. No dejan a nadie atrás.

Pepe:


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (11 Ene 2022)

*El Terror*


Macpherson dijo:


> Aun la teoría de la "esclavitud del salario", pro-
> clamada después por Marx, era cosa común durante
> el reinado del Terror y acerca de este punto tenemos
> el testimonio de un contemporáneo: "El plan de los
> ...



Robespierre, otro hijo de satanás izmierdista, responsable de nada menos que *El Terror*

El Terror - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## JyQ (11 Ene 2022)

No os vayáis del tema.
Se trata de que el finado debe hasta la camisa.
Y las deudas se heredan junto a los activos, o no, todo en un pack.


----------



## Skywalker22 (11 Ene 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Se llama impuesto de sucesiones. Muchos no pueden pagarlo, asi que el Estado Socialista te roba la propiedad familiar



De eso también hay mucho. Hay comunidades autónomas con impuestos de sucesiones realmente elevados.


----------



## XXavier (11 Ene 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> *El Terror*
> 
> Robespierre, otro hijo de satanás izmierdista, responsable de nada menos que *El Terror*
> 
> El Terror - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Bueno, ojo... Robespierre ha sido condenado por sus enemigos, y de ahí que su memoria se considere maldita. Recientemente, se está tratando de realizar un juicio ecuánime de su person y su trayectoria, y de rehabilitar su memoria, justificando sus actos. ¿Que fueron sangrientos...? Pues sí, pero, ¿acaso es posible una revolución sin sangre?


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (11 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Bueno, ojo... Robespierre ha sido condenado por sus enemigos, y de ahí que su memoria se considere maldita. Recientemente, se está tratando de realizar un juicio ecuánime de su person y su trayectoria, y de rehabilitar su memoria, justificando sus actos. ¿Que fueron sangrientos...? Pues sí, pero, ¿acaso es posible una revolución sin sangre?



Revolución sin sangre, dice el genocida.

Todo vale, eh?

Mao exterminó hasta 80 millones de seres humanos pero, oye, la puta revolución...

Lenin y Stalin exterminaron también decenas de millones pero, oye, la puta revolución...

Tu compinche ideológico Hitler (aplaudido en este foro por follaterroristas izmierdistas como @zapatitos) exterminó también decenas de millones pero, oye, la puta revolución...

Pol Pot exterminó el 25% de la población de Cambodia pero, oye, la puta revolución...

No me jodas.

Robespierre fue un monstruo hijo de satanás que se paseaba recitando los nombres de quien iba a matar ese día, hasta que sus propios compinches, acojonados viendo como las cabezas rodaban (literalmente) de hombres, mujeres y niños, terminaron por asesinarle a él.

Esa es tu puta revolución "sin sangre".


----------



## XXavier (11 Ene 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Revolución sin sangre, dice el genocida.
> 
> Todo vale, eh?
> 
> ...




La Europa moderna, que es la región más adelantada del mundo, nació gracias a la Revolución Francesa. Otras revoluciones pueden haber sido estériles, (en particular, la de Pol Pot) pero la francesa no lo fue en absoluto.


----------



## bladu (11 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Hay demasiadas casas en españa, y de muy baja calidad.
> 
> La población se va a reducir drásticamente en los próximos años.
> 
> ...




Lo que va a suceder es que llegara el dia en que se pida permuta de vivienda, por derecho a una plaza en residencia


----------



## pacomer (11 Ene 2022)

Entre Herencias e Impuesto al Patrimonio han abolido de facto la propiedad privada en España. El país pertenece al Estado y los partidos políticos de ese Estado.

Calculad simplemente si os hacen pagar impuesto anual por el patrimonio al cabo de poco más de dos décadas por simple cálculo de interés compuesto y retasaciones del Estado el valor de vuestra casa, fondos, activos o lo que sea se la habreis pagado al Estado en forma de impuestos y encima le tendreis que seguir pagando vosotros y los hijos de vuestros hijos etc.

lo suyo es renunciar a toda forma de propiedad privada, vende ya la mierda, y pasad a vivir en negro/alquiler o lo que sea pero jamás en blanco si no el Estado os follará vivos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (11 Ene 2022)

Aunque la herencia esté libre de cargas si hay un piso + casa del pueblo y casa una debe pagar sucesiones por un % de un valor catastral que ya es superior al de venta real pues te sale la herencia a deber.
Aparte de que la casa de piedra + 30 hectáreas de secano en la España vacía no la suele querer nadie.


----------



## pacomer (11 Ene 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Aunque la herencia esté libre de cargas si hay un piso + casa del pueblo y casa una debe pagar sucesiones por un % de un valor catastral que ya es superior al de venta real pues te sale la herencia a deber.
> Aparte de que la casa de piedra + 30 hectáreas de secano en la España vacía no la suele querer nadie.



Y luego se preguntaran porque la empty isPAIN sigue estando vacia? si el hideputa del "arcarde" de villacabras te quiere clavar un impuesto neoyorkino por un casa-establo y finca rustica como quieren atraer a la gente? es salir escopetados de ahí. Pues ahi tiene ud al hideputa montando un partido para robar subvenciones y llenar villacabras de infraestructuras para 4 ancianos derroidos.


----------



## amanciortera (11 Ene 2022)

no hay un puto duro, esa es la verdad


----------



## chicken (11 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Bueno, ojo... Robespierre ha sido condenado por sus enemigos, y de ahí que su memoria se considere maldita. Recientemente, se está tratando de realizar un juicio ecuánime de su person y su trayectoria, y de rehabilitar su memoria, justificando sus actos. ¿Que fueron sangrientos...? Pues sí, pero, ¿acaso es posible una revolución sin sangre?



Qué bien vendría un nuevo Robespierre que rebanase cabezas de politicuchos incompetentes y corruptos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (11 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ver, de antes, la casa del pueblo era cojonuda, íbamos a veranear, allí estaban los abuelos, después los padres y todo era guay.

Ahora nadie quiere una casa en villarubleda de enmedio, ya no hay guelos ni papis y la verdad, quién quiere pasar calor, pudiendo ir a la playa.

A 70km de Madrid, me venden una casa vieja en mi parecer a reformar, aunque ahí ha vivido un señor hasta hace 1 año que falleció por 14.000€ ¿Para que la quiero?

Qué van a hacer los herederos? Renunciar, a ellos les pasa como a mi, no la quieren para nada y no van a pagar ni un duro por ella.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Ene 2022)

Pues hombre, la mayor parte de los herederos vive fuera de su pueblo o ciudad se origen y tiene su vida hecha fuera, por lo que no quieren para nada la casa familiar, pro muy bonita que esté. En muchos casos es una carga


----------



## la_trotona (11 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Y luego se preguntaran porque la empty isPAIN sigue estando vacia? si el hideputa del "arcarde" de villacabras te quiere clavar un impuesto neoyorkino por un casa-establo y finca rustica como quieren atraer a la gente? es salir escopetados de ahí. Pues ahi tiene ud al hideputa montando un partido para robar subvenciones y llenar villacabras de infraestructuras para 4 ancianos derroidos.



Correcto, gran aprte del problema de la España vaciada son los ayuntamientos, son ellos los que deben dar facilidades para que se instale la gente.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues hombre, la mayor parte de los herederos vive fuera de su pueblo o ciudad se origen y tiene su vida hecha fuera, por lo que no quieren para nada la casa familiar, pro muy bonita que esté. En muchos casos es una carga



Solución, venderla a precio razonable para que alguine la pueda habitar.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Vamos a ver, de antes, la casa del pueblo era cojonuda, íbamos a veranear, allí estaban los abuelos, después los padres y todo era guay.
> 
> Ahora nadie quiere una casa en villarubleda de enmedio, ya no hay guelos ni papis y la verdad, quién quiere pasar calor, pudiendo ir a la playa.
> 
> ...



Vender con precios muy bajos puede hacer que vaya gente que se anime a vivir allí, no sé, y algo se puede sacar.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Solución, venderla a precio razonable para que alguine la pueda habitar.



La gente tampoco va a regalar sus casas. Yo personalmente preferiría que se cayese a vender por menos de lo que cuesta.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La gente tampoco va a regalar sus casas. Yo personalmente preferiría que se cayese a vender por menos de lo que cuesta.



PUes nada, que se caigan las casas y luego no se pueda vender, porque el precio de dejarlo solar cuesta un dinero, y cuando haya que pagar IBI varios años por una casa caída, a chillar. Si algo es difícil de vender hay que comprender que hay que pone precios razonables, pero nada, las casas en todos los pueblos valen igual que un apartamento en la playa, claro que sí.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> PUes nada, que se caigan las casas y luego no se pueda vender, porque el precio de dejarlo solar cuesta un dinero, y cuando haya que pagar IBI varios años por una casa caída, a chillar. Si algo es difícil de vender hay que comprender que hay que pone precios razonables, pero nada, las casas en todos los pueblos valen igual que un apartamento en la playa, claro que sí.



Claro, hay que regalar tu legado familiar. Eso no es un precio razonable. Razonable sería vender al precio justo, el que te dan al tasar la propiedad, por ejemplo


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Ene 2022)

Porque la gente hereda deudas. Ante la Duda rechazar. Sobre todo si te toca un familiar que ni sabes quien es porque te han pasado la bola


----------



## la_trotona (11 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, hay que regalar tu legado familiar. Eso no es un precio razonable. Razonable sería vender al precio justo, el que te dan al tasar la propiedad, por ejemplo



No se trata de regalar, pero vender a un precio sensiblemente inferior al tasado es querer vender rápido para no tener gastos cada año sin utilizar una propiedad. Pero perfecto, que sigan cada vez más casas vacías sin poderse vender en la llamada España vaciada, y cada vez valdrán menos, y luego a quejarse de que se vacían llos pueblos.


----------



## geremi (11 Ene 2022)

Antes heredabas un piso una casa y listo. Ahora heredas el piso o la casa y su hipoteca.
Eso y que cuando hay gente mayor que toca heredar renuncia para que directamente pase a los nietos y así se eviten impuestos en la siguiente herencia.

Esto decían ayer en la noticia.

La tendencia ya era esa antes de Pedro Sánchez pero bueno que no os quiten vuestro mantra.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> No se trata de regalar, pero vender a un precio sensiblemente inferior al tasado es querer vender rápido para no tener gastos cada año sin utilizar una propiedad. Pero perfecto, que sigan cada vez más casas vacías sin poderse vender en la llamada España vaciada, y cada vez valdrán menos, y luego a quejarse de que se vacían llos pueblos.



Yo opino que se pueden ceder para vivienda esos espacios hasta que se vendan SIEMPRE al precio que estipule su propietario. Eso sí, que no pasen a propiedad de los inquilinos que vivan de prestado jamás. Una vivienda no a bajo precio, sino gratuita, hasta que logre venderse. Eso sí, no a cualquiera, solamente a familias que tengan arraigo en la zona y/o que tengan un trabajo (nada de chupasubvenciones ni gente que no garantice que pueda mantenerse económicamente por sí misma). Eso a cambio de librarse del IBI e impuestos y del arreglo de los desperfectos que causen los inquilinos, inclemencias del tiempo, o cualquier otra cosa que la deteriore.

El propietario se asegura de no perder nunca la propiedad y de que esa propiedad se mantenga a coste cero y los inquilinos un sitio gratis donde vivir


----------



## Chapapote1 (11 Ene 2022)

Recordad que aunque te pongas de heredero, pagues los impuestos, etc... Esas propiedades no son tuyas. Tú eres el titular de un inmueble o lo que sea, pero no propìetario. Los estados funcionan desde hace más de un siglo como empresas privadas. Todo lo que vaya ligado a un DNI, les pertenece. De ahí es rollo de la OPPT y ley natural. para esquivar esos supuestos.

Es como el coche. ¿Por qué se lleva el coche la grúa si aparcas mal?. ¿Con qué derecho tienen a secuestrarlo y extorsionarte que si no pagas, no te lo sacan del depósito?. Pues porque el coche va ligado a un DNI y el DNI pertenece al estado.

Es decir, que el estado puede expropiarte todo lo que tengas a nombre de un DNI, porque no te pertenece. Igual que cobrarte impuestos por algo que ya los pagó en su momento. Puede argumentar causa mayor o lo que sea para quitarte las propiedades. la gente pensaba que por tener una escritura eso te pertenece y no es así. Eres el titular de ese bien, pero no propietario.

Sobre esto. Pues ocurre lo que se ve hoy en día. Desde la crisis del ladrillo, rechazar herencias aumentó exponencialmente. No es por otra cosa que cada vez somos más pobres y los impuestos aumentan. Todo para que luego lo que heredes te lo puedan expropiar según les convenga a ellos.

Además se ha dado el nuevo factor determinante. Se pagan impuestos según lo que tase la vivienda hacienda y no al revés. Es decir, que puedes heredar una casa vieja en un pueblo, que te cueste más los impuestos, que la propia vivienda. 

Los tiempos donde se moría un familiar lejano y debaja un montón de propiedades y dinero líquido, cada vez es menos habitual. Y el pepito medio que llega justo a final de mes, tampoco tiene dinero para todo eso. Sale más rentable no heredar nada en muchos casos. Pero ya sabéis. ¡No tendrás nada y serás feliz!.


----------



## JJJ (11 Ene 2022)

que putada la verdad. Otra solucion que los padres vendan el inmueble estando vivos y se vayan a vivir a casa del hijo y que con el dinero de la venta se lo den en negro.


----------



## InKilinaTor (11 Ene 2022)

JJJ dijo:


> que putada la verdad. Otra solucion que los padres vendan el inmueble estando vivos y se vayan a vivir a casa del hijo y que con el dinero de la venta se lo den en negro.



Ese fue mi caso, cuando mi padre falleció, mi madre se vino a vivir conmigo y su piso fue y sigue siendo para mi hermana que está más necesitada que yo.

Solución simple, no ejecutar la hipoteca mientras mi hermana viva, yo creo que lo mejor es vender en vida e irse a vivir con los hijos para que cuiden de los padres como ellos hicieron con sus padres e hijos.

Pero claro, eso siendo personas, aquí lo importante es la pela, lo que menos importa es que tu madre muera sola o que no te llegue para coche,aipod , NETFLIX, pantallon, vacaciones en la costa y además el piso, por qué vamos, hoy no se venden pisos según este foro...

Perdonad que me ría, pero tengo vecinos jóvenes y trabajadores que se están pagando el piso, pese a vuestras gilipolladas, eso sí, un C5 viejo para los dos XD.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (12 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> La Europa moderna, que es la región más adelantada del mundo, nació gracias a la Revolución Francesa. Otras revoluciones pueden haber sido estériles, (en particular, la de Pol Pot) pero la francesa no lo fue en absoluto.



Que rápido reculas, genocida, y que asco das.


----------



## XXavier (12 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Antes heredabas un piso una casa y listo. Ahora heredas el piso o la casa y su hipoteca.
> Eso y que cuando hay gente mayor que toca heredar renuncia para que directamente pase a los nietos y así se eviten impuestos en la siguiente herencia.
> 
> Esto decían ayer en la noticia.
> ...




Bien, pero la herencia de los nietos habrá que pagarla... Y –normalmente– el dinero para pagar ese IS lo tendrán que poner los padres, con lo cual, habra una donación por la que habrá que pagar el Impuesto de Donaciones.

Puede darse el caso de que los nietos sean ya adultos, tengan ingresos propios suficientes, y puedan pagar de su bolsillo el IS, pero eso no es habitual...


----------



## ray merryman (4 Oct 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> ahí es rollo de la OPPT y ley natural. para esquivar esos supuestos.



Alguien puede ampliar que es esto de la oppt???


----------

